# Engine mount on Ford Autosleeper Legend GL



## kiwistopher (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi fro Greece,
I took my van in for a small electrical problem, and the mechanic told me I had to change one engine mount, left side looking forward. He said it is a simple job (he's a mechanic!!!)
Is it something I can do in a campsite with basic tools. I have access to a heavy jack.
Any help, ideas, encouragement would be greatly appreciated. Or should I give him the money...running a bit short!
What would be the consequences if I left the job for 5000 miles?

Cheers, Chris


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I take it it is a Transit base, I changed both of mine with tools available to the home mechanic not difficult a bit fiddly. I would not like to comment on driving it 500 miles.

Andy


----------

